# Plane Germ Lifespans



## The Davy Crockett (May 27, 2014)

I'm not mysophobic, and it doesn't surprise me, but I still see this as something to at least be aware of...

From this article at everydayhealth.com:



> The researchers received six different types of materials — armrest, plastic tray table, metal toilet button, window shade, seat pocket cloth and leather — from a major airline. The two types of bacteria were placed on these surfaces and exposed to typical conditions found inside passenger aircraft.
> MRSA survived the longest on seat pocket cloth (168 hours), while E. coli O157:H7 survived longest on armrest material (96 hours), according to the study that was to be presented Tuesday at the American Society for Microbiology's annual meeting in Boston.
> 
> "Many air travelers are concerned about the risks of catching a disease from other passengers given the long time spent in crowded air cabins," study author Kiril Vaglenov, of Auburn University, said in a society news release. "This report describes the results of our first step in investigating this potential problem."
> ...


----------



## jis (May 28, 2014)

I wonder what the results will be if equivalent stuff were used from say Amtrak, Nj Transit, and just for kicks, Indian Railways.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## SarahZ (May 28, 2014)

I want to see them perform this study on the L.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 29, 2014)

I don't generally worry about day-to-day cleanliness for healthy adults. That's precisely what our immune system is designed to handle. However, the next time there's some sort of epidemic going around I'd suggest avoiding public places as much as possible. As the world's population continues to explode our ability to recognize and react to probable infection vectors has struggled to keep pace. In fact our general concepts of what is "clean" and what is "dirty" remain so convoluted that I have little faith in our ability to respond to a major outbreak before it's already out of control. Here in the US we can't even be bothered to guarantee that sickened workers will be able to take time off to get healthy at home without risking their pay, their benefits, or even their job. When you allow employers to force a sick employee to return to the workplace in order to maintain their pay and benefits you not only put that employee's health at risk but also the health of everyone around that employee, including the customers.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 29, 2014)

Here here, DA.


----------



## Ryan (May 29, 2014)

I'll throw my lot in with the curmudgeon brigade as well. Didn't we discuss a story that was in the news a year or so ago about how women's purses were more filth-laden than a toilet seat?

We're surrounded by germs. Fortunately we've got pretty decent immune systems to deal with most of that junk.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (May 29, 2014)

Agreed. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, is the way I look at it. I too agree with DA that it will be an epidemic that will throw the earth's ecosystem back towards a more sustainable level of human activity,

But that doesn't mean I don't practice a certain level of diligence when it comes to my health - like it probably is a bad idea to eat that section of orange that slipped out of my hands and somehow managed to end up the the seat pocket in front of me...


----------



## PerRock (May 29, 2014)

British Comedian Dara O'Briain does a great segment on germs & such. While it's aimed at parents for their kids, it's applicable to anyone really.



peter


----------



## SarahZ (May 29, 2014)

I'm like the previous posters. I don't do anything stupid, like lick door handles, but I don't bathe in hand sanitizer every five minutes either. I wash my hands after using the bathroom and before I eat. Yeah, sometimes the outside world can be kind of gross, but that doesn't mean I run around with bleach wipes.


----------



## jis (May 29, 2014)

If you wish to stay away from the most dangerous germs, just stay away from hospitals and other medical facilities, and you'll mostly do fine.  The highest concentration of drug resistant bacteria are generally found around such facilities. One does not need to worry too much about it as one follows a few common sense practices related to hygiene and cleanliness. Don;t need to be fussy or obsessive about it either.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 29, 2014)

Excellent point jis! Hospitals are good places to avoid!

Another factor contributing to increasingly troublesome germs is such things as antibiotic soap and germicide sprays, cleaners etc.

Viruses and germs are survivors and are always one step ahead of us! As the song says "Everybody wants to Rule the World!". They do!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 29, 2014)

Almost makes s you want to travel with handi-wipes and hand sanitizer!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 29, 2014)

Forgot to mention that obssesive cleaning is a syndrome while fear of germs is a valid condition! Just described my mom and sister! LOL


----------



## pianocat (May 29, 2014)

Germaphobe here.... When you have 50+ young children and adults coming in and sitting within 2 ft. of self for a min. of 30 minutes every week....it's no surprise that I have to do SOMETHING to offset their individual coughs/sneezes, unclean fingers [i have a rule...you walk in my Studio, you head for the bathroom first and wash hands!!] I keep a gallon of hand sanitizer within arm's length and believe you me...I use it! Here's the real kicker - I haven't been sick [and I mean, cancel lessons type of sick] in well over a year. I credit it with being diligent about the sanitizer and truth is, I probably have developed some degree of immunity from everything due to exposure. Probably had a mild case of everything the students have had. Or maybe my immune system is just really, really good. I carry hand sanitizer with me everywhere, won't open doors with my open hand, and though that might seem extreme - it's kept me healthy Go figure....


----------

